# تطوير معدة صناعية تحاكي عملية الهضم عند الإنسان ( صورة )



## ksa_uk (12 نوفمبر 2006)

في خطوة إيجابية تساعد على تطوير أطعمة عالية الجودة من خلال الكشف عن كيفية هضمها، نجح علماء بريطانيون في تطوير معدة صناعية تحاكى المعدة البشرية في عملية الهضم، بما فيها ردود الفعل الجسدية والكيماوية التي تحصل عند هضم الطعام، كما أن بوسع الجهاز حتى أن "يتقيأ." 

وأشار "معهد أبحاث الغذاء" المشرف على البحث إلى أن الجهاز المصنوع من مواد بلاستيكية ومعدنية يمكن أن يتحمل حموضة العصارات المعدية الهاضمة والإنزيمات، ويمكن أن "يتناول" أطعمة حقيقية. 

والجهاز متطور بدرجة تمكنه أيضاً من محاكاة تقلصات المعدة الهاضمة للطعام قبل إرساله إلى الأمعاء. 

ويأمل المشرف على تصميم الجهاز الدكتور "مارتين ويكهام" بحسب ما ورد ب "CNN" أن يساعد الجهاز العلماء في فهم كيفية هضم الأطعمة في القناة الهضمية، وتحديد المواد الغذائية التي يتم امتصاصها. 

وبالحصول على هذه المعرفة يمكن للعلماء تطوير أغذية أفضل من الناحية الصحية، بحيث تستفيد من عملية الهضم على النحو الأكمل، فعلى سبيل المثال يمكن أن تساعد معرفة كيفية امتصاص "الجلوكوز" بسرعة في مجرى الدم في علاج مرض السكر. 

من جانبه وصف الدكتور "بيتر إليس" الخبير في الكيمياء الحيوية في جامعة "كلية لندن" الجهاز الهاضم بأنه مهم لأنه يمكـّن العلماء من فهم ما يجري في القناة الهضمية، والذي كان حتى وقت قريب جداً أشبه بمنطقة مجهولة. 

لكن رغم تفاؤل العلماء بالجهاز الجديد، إلا أن بعض الباحثين يقولون "إنه محدود القدرات باعتبار أنه لا يستطيع محاكاة كافة وظائف المعدة البشرية المعقدة". 

وتتكون هذه المعدة الصناعية من قسم علوي يضم وعاء تمزج فيه الأطعمة مع أحماض المعدة والإنزيمات الهاضمة، وحالما تتم هذه العملية، يتم هضم الطعام بتحطيمه إلى أصغر مكوناته التي يمكن للجسم البشري امتصاصها. 

ويتحكم جهاز حاسوب بالفترة الزمنية التي يبقى فيها الطعام في جزء من أجزاء الجهاز، وبإفراز العصارات الهاضمة، ويعادل حجم المعدة الآلية نصف حجم المعدة البشرية، وهي قادرة على "تناول" ما يعادل وجبة طبيعية من السمك والبطاطا. 

وقد بدأت المعدة الصناعية بجذب اهتمام الشركات التجارية، حيث تريد إحداها معرفة الكيفية التي يمكن بها لنوع جديد من الأطعمة أن يفرز مادة غذائية معينة في الأمعاء. 

وترغب شركة أخرى في معرفة الكيفية التي يمكن بها امتصاص ملوثات التربة في جسم الإنسان إذا ابتلعها طفل يلعب في الخارج على سبيل المثال. 

وعلى سياق متصل ابتكر علماء أوروبيون روبوتاً طبياً هو الأول من نوعه يدخل إلى أحشاء الإنسان بحركة تشبه حركة ديدان تعيش في أعماق البحار. 

وقد تم تصميم الروبوت على هيئة الدودة الحلقية، التي تسمى دودة المجداف لأنها توظف مجاديف صغيرة جداً في أجزاء من جسمها للاندفــاع عبر الميـاه والطيـن. 

وأكد الباحث الإيطالي أريانا منشيازي مصمم الروبوتات أن الفريق تحول نحو استلهام هذا التصميم البيولوجي لأن مختلف أنواع حركة الروبوتات التقليدية داخل أحشاء الجسم لا تجدي نفعاً، كما أن الديدان تمتلك نظماً للحركة داخل بيئة لا تتمتع بشكل بنيوي محدد.

وصمم العلماء نموذجين للروبوت، نجح الأول الذي جهز بمجدافين فقط، في إرسال صور فيديو من أحشاء أحد حيوانات الماشية، كما نجح الثاني الذي احتوى على عدد أكبر من المجاديف، في التزحلق على الرمال، وهو الوسط المشابه لداخل الجهاز الهضمي.

ويعكف الباحثون على تطوير نوع من الروبوتات يزود بكاميرات ومصدر للضوء لارسال شرائط فيديو لدى مروره داخل الجسم، وبذلك يمكن للأطباء الاستغناء عن الطرق التقليدية الحالية لدراسة أمراض الجهاز الهضمي بالمنظار.​


----------



## Bioengineer (12 نوفمبر 2006)

فقزة نوعية كبيرة نأمل أن تخدم البشرية.

ومازالت تكنولوجيا الأجهزة الطبية في تقدم سريع.

وعلينا متابعة كل جديد حتى لا يسبقنا الزمن.

جزاك الله خير..


----------



## مهندسه الطب (12 نوفمبر 2006)

الى الاخ KSA_UK
مشكور على هذا التقرير اللرائع والمساهمه الجميله
نرجو المزيد 
eng.Alice


----------



## ksa_uk (13 نوفمبر 2006)

تشكران جزيل الشكر على مروركما وتعقيبكما , ودمتم بود


----------



## غضنفر (12 مارس 2007)

شكر عام لكل المشرفين والاعضاء الكرام


----------



## medical-eng (13 مارس 2007)

ما شاء الله الى الامام يا الهندسة الطبية


----------

